
Parents of Babies Too Young to Vaccinate Feel Trapped by Measles Outbreak - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/02/us/measles-babies-vaccine.html
======
rogerkirkness
We had our preemie vaccinated way early for this reason, you can definitely
get away with it.

